# Where to buy a new impeller?



## wasilvers (Feb 13, 2012)

I need to buy a water impeller for my mid 90's? 50hp evinrude. I've been slacking, I've run the motor for 2 years without ever checking it from day one :shock: - It spit water, that was all I cared about. Now I want to replace it before it completely breaks apart.

Anyone recommend a good online shop to order from?

Thanks!


----------



## acwd (Feb 13, 2012)

https://www.marineengine.com/

Steve


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 13, 2012)

Try your local Napa auto parts store.


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 13, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Try your local Napa auto parts store.



Really? I didn't know they carried any outboard parts? I went for some relays and they absolutely couldn't help me - though they spent 30 minutes going through a manual looking for compatible ones.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 13, 2012)

iBoats is who I ordered mine from. Fast and cheap.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2012)

There are occasional fitment issues with some of the aftermarket parts.
Its always nice to support your local dealer whenever possible. They have a tough time as it is in most cases and always nice to give them an opportunity to sell you a part and establish a relationship with you.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 13, 2012)

i got my johnson fuelpump repair kit from napa


----------



## gboat (Feb 19, 2012)

NAPA is where i get most of my general boat stuff. If i need it right now. If i can wait, iboats is the way to go. You can get gaskets,fuel pump kits,carb kits,complete impeller kits,tank kits,engine rebuild kits etc.from napa. Our napa has a boat isle in it. If napa has it for $20 you can get it @ iboats for $12.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2012)

muskiemike12 said:


> iBoats is who I ordered mine from. Fast and cheap.





X2


----------



## ditchen (Feb 19, 2012)

So far the aftermarket fast and cheap parts has made for some UN-reliable outings. 

Keep your money local and purchase factory replacement parts. Support your local dealer and you will find they will support you.


----------



## Gramps50 (Feb 19, 2012)

Might be like buy auto parts at AutoZone, yea they give you a lifetime warenty but who pays to replace the part every 2 months or the tow bill. Sometimes you get what you pay for.

I agree about supporting the local guy, then you have someplace to go when you get in a bind.


----------

